# Rikon 25-210 Jointer/Planer



## clschaffer (Mar 26, 2017)

Hello All,

I'm looking at purchasing a Rikon 25-210 12" Jointer/Planer, but I can't find any reviews on it. I found a used 1 for sale and would really appreciate any info you all may have regarding the unit. It's in excellent condition and looks virtually new. He's asking $1,300 for it. Is that a good price, or is it priced to high? Thank You for your input.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It does seem a bit high*

You can get a new one for $1900 from here:
https://www.infinitytools.com/rikon-12-planer-jointer-combination

I don't own the Rikon, but I do own a 13" Min Max jointer planer which I only use the jointer function because I have a 15" Jet planer. It works well enough for me and my shop needs when I need a really wide jointer. Mostly I use a 6" Craftsman jointer. I don;t like the dust collection changeover on the Min Max, so that's part of the problem.

When you ask a question like this, "what's it worth?" the first thing to do is price out new ones. Then you have a basis for your comparisions. :wink2:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I wouldn't give that for it. On a jointer the table is everything and that one is only 55 1/2" long. You could find an old Crescent 12" jointer for around $1200.00 and it has an 84" long table. Then for a planer you could get a table top planer anywhere. On that one it would break my back bending over running wood underneath.


----------

